# New Farm, Nice Deer (video)



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I got permission on a 80acre farm I've been eyeballing all summer. Went over two nights ago to try and video a couple of the deer we had seen there, and we got lucky. We got video of the 10pt. I had been wanting to get a better look at, and the 6pt. that my wife has her heart set on killing. The video is a little grainy because it's about 15 minutes before dark, and the fog is rolling in. Check it out!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Was the video shot at midnight?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

It was 8:15 when they came into the field, and 8:30 when the car went by and spooked them.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice! Thats a shooter for sure!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great video, thanks for sharing. We've been watching a few in Hocking Co. that we hope stay around. Not as big as the 10 pointer you have there though.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice bucks for sure!! It looks like they have rubbed the velvet off. I'd hang eather one on the wall.

I hope you don't mind if I share what I found after watching your video. Check out the rack on this buck.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

coolerzfull said:


> Nice bucks for sure!! It looks like they have rubbed the velvet off. I'd hang eather one on the wall.
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I share what I found after watching your video. Check out the rack on this buck.


Yeah, that's a pretty sweet video. I actually saw that a little over a month ago, before it went on youtube. A buddy of mine knows the guy who took the video. That deer is absolutely amazing, and I hope the guy can kill it.

On a side note, I got my trail camera put out today where the deer had been traveling through a fence line to a near-by pond. Went over this evening to video again, and they came out into the field about the same time as they always do, 8:15, and fed around in the field for a few before heading down to the pond to get a drink. Should have pictures soon!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

in the second vid that big buck looks like it has 3 drops doesnt it?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> in the second vid that big buck looks like it has 3 drops doesnt it?


yeah, it's got the two huge drops, and then the kicker on the left hand side...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice drop tine buck...Hope someone gets a shot at him and not a truck driver with his 18 wheeler...I can just see him hanging on someone's wall....Nice video's....JIM......


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I got a little better video last night. They came out 15 minutes early last night, but only got to watch for less than a minute before a car came and ran them off...


----------

